# Custom made draglinks for Tube Frames



## plowman2 (Feb 23, 2008)

Brand New custom made draglinks that will replace p/n 1717462 that was used on the tube frame series tractors. This is a direct fit, just unbolt the old draglink and replace, all hardware included. Both ball joints are replaceable and adjustable, asking $55.00 each + shipping. Check us out at tubeframes.com or email [email protected]


----------

